# multiple temp. solo 110. any better ideas?



## johnnycsu (Oct 13, 2013)

i'm in the process of tearing out my fau and all duct work and switching to radiant. ive got a gyp-crete over pour downstairs and "staple-up" for the upstairs heat. hydronic u/h in garage, and i will utilize the priority on the boiler for the w/h. the only way ive come up with to accomplish all of this is to use two mix valves and grundfos 1558 pumps with a taco sr 502 (switching relay) for the two zones. then leaving the unit heater an open loop on a line voltage stat with a R.I.B to turn the boiler on. the water heater will have its own 1558 wired to the priority terminals in boiler. was wondering if anybody had better ideas. thanks johnny


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Call a true hydronic heating guy and then post an intro if u are a real plumber..


----------



## johnnycsu (Oct 13, 2013)

ok i can tell this isnt worth my time. like a joker off the street is going to be able to articulate the setup i just described. get off your high horse buddy. and as to being a real plumber: i hold 2 cards in the hardest state to plumb in bar none ALASKA. where we dont flat vent, end vent, no plumbing in extierior walls and the city of anchorage devises ammendments to see if they can make it impossible to do your job. but thanks for insulting me. sorry i didnt post an intro.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

johnnycsu said:


> ok i can tell this isnt worth my time. like a joker off the street is going to be able to articulate the setup i just described. get off your high horse buddy. and as to being a real plumber: i hold 2 cards in the hardest state to plumb in bar none ALASKA. where we dont flat vent, end vent, no plumbing in extierior walls and the city of anchorage devises ammendments to see if they can make it impossible to do your job. but thanks for insulting me. sorry i didnt post an intro.


post an intro and cut the attitude . Terminology is important it is not a flat vent or a end vent what is the proper term?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnnycsu said:


> ok i can tell this isnt worth my time. like a joker off the street is going to be able to articulate the setup i just described. get off your high horse buddy. and as to being a real plumber: i hold 2 cards in the hardest state to plumb in bar none ALASKA. where we dont flat vent, end vent, no plumbing in extierior walls and the city of anchorage devises ammendments to see if they can make it impossible to do your job. but thanks for insulting me. sorry i didnt post an intro.


If ya know so much, ya ya think we'll be asking ya?? Stop being a blow hard and nicely post a intro.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

johnnycsu said:


> ok i can tell this isnt worth my time. like a joker off the street is going to be able to articulate the setup i just described. get off your high horse buddy. and as to being a real plumber: i hold 2 cards in the hardest state to plumb in bar none ALASKA. where we dont flat vent, end vent, no plumbing in extierior walls and the city of anchorage devises ammendments to see if they can make it impossible to do your job. but thanks for insulting me. sorry i didnt post an intro.


Sounds like anyplace in Illinois


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

All of a sudden Alaska is the hardest place to plumb? 

Funny I traveled with a plumber who plumbed in Alaska for 7 years and he said it was a walk in the park.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> All of a sudden Alaska is the hardest place to plumb? Funny I traveled with a plumber who plumbed in Alaska for 7 years and he said it was a walk in the park.


With bears!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> All of a sudden Alaska is the hardest place to plumb? Funny I traveled with a plumber who plumbed in Alaska for 7 years and he said it was a walk in the park.


i worked with one he said the only difference was permafrost. Lol


----------

